# Aponogeton Bulbs



## jmowbray (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a question regarding these bulbs. I bought two packages yesterday and placed them in the tank. Right now I'm treating my tank for both fin root, and ICH. Will the chemicals in the tank affect the plants? I can move then to a plastic tank, but they won't have any water circulation. Will they be all right with the medications in the water? If you need to know the med.s I can give them to you. I would think that it would be fine b/c when the are full grown plants and you have to treat your tank, I would hope it wouldn't kill them. Let me know.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep.....they should be just fine..but if you are really worried about them ; just leave them out until you are done with treatment


----------

